# New Bayer Link Meter



## Sowerbee (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi All,

For those of us with Medtronic pumps that have a bluetooth link to their meter this may be useful.

Bayer are in the middle of launching their new Contour Link USB meter that uses the newer XT strips that are supposed to be much more accurate.

If you have your pump to hand, which I guess you will (!), go here http://www.bayerdiabetes.co.uk/cnl-hcp to register to receive the new meter as soon as they start posting them out.

It's in the same style as the Contour next USB meter with similar tracking abilities.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2013)

Made me smile Dave.  Dont know where i have put my pump ??   Oh ! here it is in pocket     Thanks.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Dave

Have just registered 

Out of interest I tried to quickly check comparative cost. Not much luck for UK costs, but the XT strips seem to be 33%-50% more on Amazon.com 

I may have to think more carefully about the switch with the amount of strips I get through 

EDIT: No... don't worry. Just found them on BNF and they are appear to be a few pence cheaper than regular Contour strips (?14.85 vs ?15.11) which is comparable with many other 'normal' brand meters


----------



## Lauren (Sep 18, 2013)

This is great, thanks for posting Dave


----------



## chandler (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for that link. It's not that I hate my contour link meter, it's just that the case doesn't hold anything properly. Stuff falls out as soon as I undo the zip. The ones you get with collected box tops aren't much better. Here's hoping they do better with the newer kit.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2013)

On its way & looks good. Thanks for link


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 30, 2013)

Got mine today. Looks good, Size of big memory stick.  Got its rechargeable battery (on charge now)  Will let you know how it performs


----------



## chandler (Oct 1, 2013)

No sign of mine yet. Wonder what's happened?

Has anyone tried changing their prescription yet? I had enough hassle upping my monthly test strips after going on the pump, dreading going back and asking for a different type now.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2013)

Good luck Chandler.  Its so new i tried to register it online & couldnt. A nice lady from Bayer rang me to say it wasnt on system yet.  Is a good gadget (not usually a gadget man but !)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday.

Thoughtfully they have a letter which includes the PIP code in the box so that you can request the right strips.

Hope you don't have too much bother changing strips Chandler.


----------



## chandler (Oct 1, 2013)

Slightly paranoid now. Still no sign of mine, so changing strips not going to be an issue.

Were your link meters couriered or sent out via Royal Mail. Could be my postcode that's holding it up.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine came by courier, with a scary big note on the box about transport of batteries (new regulations)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2013)

Litheium batteries inside  Everyday   (should last a decent time before charging). Chandler it is a very new product even for Bayer. It is worth the wait


----------



## chandler (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe it will arrive today.


----------



## aim's (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi 
I was very lucky last week (if you can say that being diabetic) but I had a pump upgrade to the Veo, which I do like as it can do 0.25 units of insulin and I got the new contour meter. I do like it, its smaller and fits in bag easier(very important) it has more markers and reminders which can be useful. At the time the Bayer rep gave it me I was only the 3rd person to have it. So I felt very privileged. Hope you all manage to get one.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2013)

Excellent Aims,  I have this thing about numbers & the serial number for mine is less than 60.  Who got no 1 ??   It is small & fits in jeans pocket easily. Its the tub of strips that they will have to work next


----------



## chandler (Oct 3, 2013)

It's here and it's lovely!

Serial number is all letters, though it doesn't spell out any word I recognise 

I agree about the tub size, I decant mine into an old tub for OneTouch Ultra strips, much smaller.  I know that's bad practise but they are in there for less than a week...


----------



## aim's (Oct 3, 2013)

I agree that the strip container is too large because the zip doesn't close easily, but Im sure it will be ok. And yes the strips aren't in there a week, 5 days sometimes if I am lucky. Great to hear people are applying for the meters.


----------



## Diabetic Nix (Oct 4, 2013)

Been using mine all this week and all seems ok. Has anyone found the case too small to fit everything into it?

I was sent a rubber skin and two "girly" cases to try and both won't zip with both meter and strip pot in it. It seems to be not tall enough??

Nix


----------



## chandler (Oct 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried plugging their new Next Link meter into a computer yet?

I think mine's dead. Nothing happens at all.  Have tried 4 different computers, none of them respond.  Is there not supposed to be software on the Contour Next usb meter - Glucofacts or something? - that you can install.

It won't work with Medtronic's Carelink either.  Has anyone got this new meter to work?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

chandler said:


> Has anyone tried plugging their new Next Link meter into a computer yet?
> 
> I think mine's dead. Nothing happens at all.  Have tried 4 different computers, none of them respond.  Is there not supposed to be software on the Contour Next usb meter - Glucofacts or something? - that you can install.
> 
> It won't work with Medtronic's Carelink either.  Has anyone got this new meter to work?



The Next USB has a slimmed-down version of the Glucofacts software on it, which you can just plug and play, or you can download the full Glucofacts from the website. I'd give Bayer a call and ask them if the Link is compatible, as there doesn't seem to be any clue on their website.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 7, 2013)

chandler said:


> Has anyone tried plugging their new Next Link meter into a computer yet?
> 
> I think mine's dead. Nothing happens at all.  Have tried 4 different computers, none of them respond.  Is there not supposed to be software on the Contour Next usb meter - Glucofacts or something? - that you can install.
> 
> It won't work with Medtronic's Carelink either.  Has anyone got this new meter to work?



When you plug it into USB are you going direct into PC? Through a hub? Or using a 13A plug adapter?

I've not read any instructions that came with mine (tut tut!) and it did fox me a little... but when I plugged mine direct into laptop the only indication that it was charging was that the orange light on the end (strip port) began to flash. If you are using a USB hub there might not be quite enough current getting through and if using a plug-adapter you'd need to check what rating is required on the Bayer website as some adapters are beefier than others.

However when I disconnected a short time later the 'battery' level on the screen had moved up a bit.

Hope you manage to get it sorted soon.


----------



## chandler (Oct 7, 2013)

I managed to charge the meter no problem.  In fact, everything seemed so good that I went and got my prescription changed over last week as I was low on test strips anyway.  

At the weekend, I tried to upload blood glucose data from the Contour Next Link meter to Carelink but none of the computers at my disposal could detect the meter and I got a Carelink error screen instead, so I left a message with the Bayer helpline.

I've had a call back from Bayer in the last hour.  They started off by saying that the new meter connects through the Carelink dongle and does not plug in to a computer (apart from charging, of course). I had to admit to not trying that!  Then the rep. said she'd have to double check this and  I got a second call saying that you don't use the dongle after all.  However, she went on to say that * the Contour Next Link meter is not compatible with the current version of Medtronic's Carelink site*! 

I was advised to call Medtronic to find out when the system was going to be updated but she believed this wasn't going to happen until next year.  I pointed out Bayer was leaving me with a month's supply of test strips for a shiny meter that can't download data to the management system.  Not Bayer's problem, it seems.

I have called Medtronic and am waiting for someone in their Carelink team to get back to me.  Quite annoyed now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 7, 2013)

As an alternative in the interim... are you sending your meter results via bluetooth to your pump?

If so then you can upload from pump (as it will have all your BGs anyway). Actually I've never uploaded meter data to Carelink... I've only ever done pump data as that way I get a backup of basal rates/boluses too.

Would that help?


----------



## chandler (Oct 7, 2013)

You're right, thanks!

I had started out uploading just pump data but I've been doing pump data & meter data since I discovered that I only seemed to get mealtime blood glucose when working with pump data.  

Unless anyone can help with a Carelink or Veo setting to upload post meal blood glucose values using just pump data?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmmmm not sure. My meter is set to *always* send the results to the pump so mine all get uploaded. TBH I didn't realise there was another setting (except that you could turn off the upload one test at a time on the old Contour).


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2013)

The meter is brand new & well upto date. Technoligy Chandler


----------



## chandler (Oct 7, 2013)

It should work. This is a link to the Carelink help pages, admittedly the USA version of the service.

http://carelink.minimed.com/html/en/US/help/index.html?v476911.htm

Interestingly, suggests you should be able to use the meter in place of the Carelink USB Dongle.


----------

